# fehler auf khaz´goroth



## blessed_one (17. Februar 2005)

ich hab mir grad mal die fraktionsstatistik angesehen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß auf der allianzseite 30 spieler angezeigt werden

es sind auch 30 chars in der rassenstatistik - aber 35 in den klassen.....

aber bei 30 spielern werden 10 paladine angezeigt - echt abwechslungsreich bei den allies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

